# Best Milk Replacer/ best diet



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

I do not have access to goats milk and want to know what the 2nd best option is. Right now I am using lamb/kid replacer. I am also feeding a good grass hay and 1/3 c of calf manna per day. My boys are about 5 weeks old and seem like there always hungry.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is a link to a previous thread with a recipe from sweetgoatmama for making your own milk replacer and weaning info.
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=419

Kids need calcium in their diet and good quality alfalfa is hard to beat. Grass hay is not going to give them everything they need to fully grow to their potential. viewtopic.php?f=13&t=107


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm not seeing the recommended replacer recipe, only the discussion on preferred age for weaing. Can someone pass the recipe or a link along, please?

Our breeder will send some mama goat milk home to get the babies transitioned but we'd like to be ready with the replacer recipe.

Many thanks,
Rose-Marie
Gilford and Gordy, soon-to-be big brothers to a pair of Sanaan babies due in the big March birthing (ooooh, I'm so excited!)


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

The best milk replacer is a combination of 1 gallon of whole milk, one cup of buttermilk and a can of evaporated milk. Way cheaper and better than powdered replacer.

4th reply from the top in the thread that Rex placed the link to.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

That's my recipe.  
I just put ten kids on it tonight.

When you get them home, mix the goat milk half and half with the replacer till it's gone so let them get used to it a little.


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Carolyn and Sabine! Exactly what I was looking for...

Rose-Marie


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

sanhestar said:


> The best milk replacer is a combination of 1 gallon of whole milk, one cup of buttermilk and a can of evaporated milk.


sweetgoatmama gave me this recipe at the rendy for Pig, but by the time I got home my memory didn't work so well and I was mixing a half gallon of milk with a pint of buttermilk and a can of evaporated milk. No wonder Pig grew so much... ;-)


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Lots of fat there. :lol:


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

I saw the link/recipe for the replacer. Is there something bad about using the goat kid replacer from the feed store? Besides cost, I mean. 

I just brought two one-month old girls home and they are having 1/2 goat milk and 1/2 replacer. The lady I bought them from said that in her experience, people who have used the cow's milk have said the coats get unhealthy looking. 

If I can get goat milk, but not enough to feed all, is it best to mix 1/2 and 1/2 or to just alternate (all goat milk one feeding AND then all "other" the next feeding)?

Tonia


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

I guess I could ask a different way, "I have an 8 lb bag of "Advance Goat Kid Replacer", should I use up the bag because it is great stuff OR should I switch to the recipe from Sweet Mama? 

I don't like to waste and if there is nothing wrong with replacer, I'll use it. However, if it doesn't work great, causes digestion problems, causes slow growth - I'll switch.

The breeder who said the goats had bad coats from using cow's milk - could it have been maybe because the buttermilk and evap milk weren't used as well?

Tonia


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

rtdoyer said:


> The breeder who said the goats had bad coats from using cow's milk - could it have been maybe because the buttermilk and evap milk weren't used as well?
> 
> Tonia


Hello,

I've raised several goats on whole cows milk without any problems. Bad coat comes - in my experience - from intestinal parasites or lice. But in lambs I would first look for intestinal parasites before blaming the cows milk (IF the cows it came from where healthy!)


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Use what you have. Except for cost you should get good results with it. I could see health issues if you were on plain cows milk but not with the recipe given above.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Straight cow's milk doesn't have enough fat in it which is why the replacer recipe has the buttermilk and evap milk in it. 
My experience tells me that powdered replacer is very hard on their little guts. Diluting it will help.
I would feed half and half but not straight. Also when you mix it, mix it the night before and let it sit so that it is well dissolved before you feed it. You'll find a big clump of powder on the top after it sits, which should be stirred back in really well.

THen when the bag is done, switch to the other formula. It's way cheaper and the kids get nice and fat and healthy.


----------

